# Danke ...



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2016)

Servus

Möchte mich bei den Technikern, Joachim und Jürgen, die hinter den Kulissen uns ein sicheres Hobby-Gartenteichforum ermöglichen, bedanken.
Natürlich auch für die Updates der Forums-Software.

Danke für Euren Einsatz ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Andyzx12r (24. Apr. 2016)

Schließ ich mich mal an, auch wenn ich die Beiden nicht kenne.
ABER, ich habe die Umstellung störungsfrei bemerkt, sowas kenne ich ganz anders.

DANKE.


----------



## Petta (25. Apr. 2016)

Alles ohne Störungen gelaufen.........
Danke für Euren Einsatz


----------



## Lion (25. Apr. 2016)

das wir durch Euch ein so schönes -hobby gartenteich forum- haben welches
so perfekt funktioniert.

  Léon


----------



## laolamia (25. Apr. 2016)

und die spielhalle kann ich auch wieder nutzen 

danke


----------



## Joachim (25. Apr. 2016)

Ja, danke auch. 

Stimmt - seit gestern läuft Hobby-Gartenteich.de endlich auch unter TLS verschlüsselung, was am grünen "https://..." und oder einem grünen Schloßsymbol in der Browseradresszeile zu erkennen ist. 
Auf ein paar Unterseiten wird das Schloß aber noch grau angezeigt mit nem gelben Ausrufezeichen was eine "unsichere Verbindung" kennzeichnet. Wobei "unsicher" relativ ist, denn das bedeutet in dem Fall nur das diese Seite dann halt noch nicht mit TLS Verschlüsselung übertragen wird, also genau so wie noch bis Sonntag Mittag die letzten Jahre... 

Kein Grund zur ernsthaften Sorge und wir arbeiten daran.

Häufig sind es schlicht einzelne Grafiken, die per http:// statt https:// aufgerufen werden. Das wird von uns noch nach und nach gefixt bis wirklich alle Seiten sauber verschlüsselt übertragen werden. 

Desweiteren wurde unsere Xenforo Forum Software auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht, und die Server-Software ebenso - war ein langer Sonntag...


----------



## Ida17 (25. Apr. 2016)

Nabend! 

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Bemühungen dieses tolle Forum am laufen zu halten! 
Ich bin schlicht begeistert wie alles miteinander funktioniert und harmoniert, weiter so!


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Apr. 2016)

Ich sage auch DANKE und hoffe das es immer so bleibt

Danke


----------



## Dr.J (26. Apr. 2016)

Öhmmm. Die Hauptarbeit macht eigentlich Joachim. Daher gebührt ihm alleine der Dank. 
Ich bin nur Seelentröster, wenn etwas ned klappt. 

 Joachim


----------



## laolamia (26. Apr. 2016)

und das allet vom trecker....respekt 
aber die dinger fahren ja auch alleine rum.....da kann man mal schnell nen server update machen


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2016)

Trecker fährt unser Techniker nur noch selten.... In seiner Freizeit. Wenn er mal nicht an selbigem oder am Forum schraubt und es der Rücken her gibt.


----------

